# Ubuntu Gutsy to be released today!



## kalpik (Oct 18, 2007)

Join the people at Ubunu Forums!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 18, 2007)

gr8.will download via torrent.is there any DVD?


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 18, 2007)

Today when, I am eagerly waiting for Kubuntu to download. For download which will be better direct from their sites or utorrent ??


----------



## praka123 (Oct 18, 2007)

gee!Kubuntu?   when Ubuntu is there?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 18, 2007)

There is a DVD too.. at *cdimage.ubuntu.com

Still waiting...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 18, 2007)

I think am gonna download Kubuntu first too, I wanna jump on to the KDE4 betawagon  But I'd need more disk space to keep Ubuntu stable running as well, for work ...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 18, 2007)

waiting. waiting. waiting.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

People going going crazy, ubuntu.com site gown down again & again
ubuntu.com changing again & again now it show 0 days to go lol


come join  #ubuntu-release-party and experience the madness's 


if anyone wants check
torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
*releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 18, 2007)

for me ubuntu is released only when i lay my hands on the cd from ship it.....lol

i will wait anyway i am gonna dld DVD & seed it as usual


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 18, 2007)

Why so much hype? Never seen any other distro like this.... is it that Ubuntu is really doing a good job or it's just the people?

Actually.... I think I will see for myself. Have to downloa......


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Why so much hype? Never seen any other distro like this.... is it that Ubuntu is really doing a good job or it's just the people?
> 
> Actually.... I think I will see for myself. Have to downloa......


Come to #ubuntu-release-party and see your
at ubuntu.com there are Tons of people on the poor site


The main thing there is so much hype just before the release, image what after it  ?? 

Poor server, Torrents is best to download Ubuntu now


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 18, 2007)

you have to use it to find out.

I ordered 30cds and They approved them all and sent for shipment.Gonna distribute them in my college(along with how to install and what is linux guide).
Die windows die.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ You already got 30CDs of Gusty???!!!

Am not upgrading immediately. I need to do some housekeeping before upgrading


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ I have used the 6.06 and 7.04 versions. I did not find anything spectacular. For me, it is same as any other mainline distro like openSUSE, PCLOS, mint....

Anyways... Still not available for D/L


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 18, 2007)

@ird: noooo they have sent for shipment 4-5 days ago....I hope they will reach me soon(maybe a week).

people at ubuntu forums going crazy.

again die Vista die.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> ^^ I have used the 6.06 and 7.04 versions. I did not find anything spectacular. For me, it is same as any other mainline distro like openSUSE, PCLOS, mint....
> 
> Anyways... Still not available for D/L




Well Diffrent people Think diffrent, many people like it including me but if you like then no problem.

 you can still use other distro or even windows


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 18, 2007)

forum says 30mins to go.

do you guys think gutsy can provide serious competition to Vista?can it make people using vista revert to Linux platform(forget gaming for a while as not all people have PCs just for gaming)

Hardy Heron Alpha 1 is Nov 29th.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ I am wondering why people have not shifted yet... I had a little experience with Vista on my friends' Laptop with C2D and 1G DDR2... it sucks... damn slow....

They should have shifted to *nix as soon as vista was released.

@Garry... I never said I don't like it. I do like it. I just cannot understand the excitement of people over this.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> ^^ I am wondering why people have not shifted yet... I had a little experience with Vista on my friends' Laptop with C2D and 1G DDR2... it sucks... damn slow....
> 
> They should have shifted to *nix as soon as vista was released.
> 
> @Garry... I never said I don't like it. I do like it. I just cannot understand the excitement of people over this.


^^^
its because people have been waiting for months altogether

Its out now!
*releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

Waiting for the torrent link  .. its still not up


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 18, 2007)

Yea boy it's out.woohooo!!!

Yea it would be better to download from torrents you'll get good speeds.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

WTF !!!   
*img241.imageshack.us/img241/8154/ubneg5.jpg


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 18, 2007)

*releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/

^^torrents also available for downloads from above link.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

Dono what hapnd its working now


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 18, 2007)

Easy access to torrents ...

*Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon" 7.10*

Released - 18th October 2007

Download​
Torrents:

*Desktop*​
 32-Bit Edition Desktop Live CD (Live + Install)
 32-Bit Edition Desktop Alternate CD (Just Install)
 64-Bit Edition Desktop Live CD (Live + Install)
 64-Bit Edition Desktop Alternate CD (Just Install)


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 18, 2007)

*Ubuntu 7.10 Is Here:Get it now !*

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/848/ubuntu.pngUbuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was released a few minutes ago, and it's my deepest pleasure to introduce you guys to the new features to be found in this version of Ubuntu (which is based on the GNOME desktop environment) and also to the features from Kubuntu (same as Ubuntu, but based on the popular KDE desktop environment).

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2309/4.gif​ 
The latest and greatest GNOME 2.20 which contains many new features and improvements.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2654/twiouih-large_002.png​ 
Compiz Fusion  will be activated by default, immediately after you install the video drivers for your graphics card.

*Ubuntu (7.04 Feisty Fawn)* introduced a new fantastic function, that immediately tried to find all the necessary video and audio codecs when you wanted to view a video file with Totem; today however, you will get all the necessary codecs with a single mouse click. How? With the Ubuntu restricted extras package that can be found in the Add/Remove Programs application.

 *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/2651/1.gif *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/2652/2.gif *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/2653/11.gif


 *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2656/twiouih-large_010.png​ 
Even for the AMD64/EMT64 architecture, it is now very easy to install the Adobe Flash Player 9 with a single mouse click! 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/1553/ubuntualpha5-3.png​ 

Fast user switching is a brand new function, implemented in Ubuntu 7.10, and which will help you easily switch between user sessions without the inconvenience of entering your username or password numerous times.

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/2306/ubuntubeta-1.png


 Dynamic screen configuration including dynamic monitor detection, and resizing and rotating of the video output is included in this Beta release.
 Graphical configuration tool for X that allows you to set up dual monitors, change the default resolution for all users or change your monitor’s refresh rate without having to turn to the terminal;
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/1551/ubuntualpha5-1.png *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/1552/ubuntualpha5-2.png

​ 

*Universe and Multiverse repositories* are enabled by default now, so you don't have to go and enable them when you follow a guide to install something, or to install your favorite applications.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2657/twiouih-large_016.png​ 
There's a new search known as Desktop Search , and it's called Tracker. It allows quick access to your common actions, including opening web bookmarks and searches, sending messages to your contacts, and more. Tracker makes your life easier, as it provides faster search for your documents, music, videos, photos, chat logs, and many other files.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2655/twiouih-large_003.png​ 
This new version of Ubuntu, expect improved NTFS writing to be enabled by default, power consumption to be very kind with your laptop (more battery life and burn-free laps), encrypted hard disks and AppArmor security framework, the new kernel technology that limits the resources an application is allowed to access.

*Download:* Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)
* Ship it : Order Ubuntu 7.10 Now! Free*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 18, 2007)

Shashwat, correct the ShipIt link.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 18, 2007)

Hurray .. They updated the site


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70975


----------



## kalpik (Oct 18, 2007)

Downloaded both 32 bit and 64 bit.. Will install when i reach home


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a Amd athlon 64x2 Dual Core 3600+ Processor. I need to download ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ Yes go for x64 bit.. AMD 64 . they are very stable now


----------



## john3488 (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh god, i am on dialup   , i will have to wait for it to come out on digit.


----------



## din (Oct 18, 2007)

@john3488

Ask someone near ur area who has fast internet to download it for you. Or use *This Thread * to request members of this forum. People will help you for sure.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

john3488 said:
			
		

> Oh god, i am on dialup   , i will have to wait for it to come out on digit.


if want i can send it to you!
as you don't have net, i would suggest to go for linux mint


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 18, 2007)

^^hmm...yea man you need to download codecs to play most media files.

I have a question to all you guys:Now as you know a net connection is required to download codecs to play most media files in Ubuntu this is a big turnoff to most people not having any net connection.I face a lot of problems when I distribute Ubuntu Cds(I made several copies of fiesty fawn to distribute in my class)...When I tell them that they will need to download codecs to play even mp3 files....The people having net connection goes like uhh..wtf?

Now I have several questions:
1.I can download .deb file for codecs but it is not feasible to provide them in additional CD to all of them so is there any way to integrate these codes in the same cd?
2.Digit provides atleast 1 distro every month....Is there any way to 'extract' distro from the bootable DVDs and burn them into Cds(I am planning to make Mint CDs).Unfortunately I don't have unlimited net connection.
3.How can I increase Linux awareness in my college?I mean even after you put up in all the notice boards that I am providing free Linux CDs not many students come up.This is very disheartening.Another day on of my close friends asked for Fiesty fawn CDs so I made one and gave it to him and the very next day he returned me my CD...I said what happened din't you like it?He said he has made .iso file and will use it later...This is inspite of the fact that I had explained in detail to him that he can 'try' this livecd before actually installing it...It is so difficult to generate interest specially in your nearest friends even if you provide them free CDs and DVDs.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^hmm...yea man you need to download codecs to play most media files.
> 
> I have a question to all you guys:Now as you know a net connection is required to download codecs to play most media files in Ubuntu this is a big turnoff to most people not having any net connection.I face a lot of problems when I distribute Ubuntu Cds(I made several copies of fiesty fawn to distribute in my class)...When I tell them that they will need to download codecs to play even mp3 files....The people having net connection goes like uhh..wtf?
> 
> ...


Third point, people are so obsessed with windows that they think linux is also windows. 

Also people tend to oppose the change even its for their good


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Yes do that! Crank up your Ubuntu to full power with all things installed and then install APTOnCD and make an update CD and pass it on to your friends  About the same CD, there are ways I think but they're quite complicated ... You can instead go with Linux Mint or Ubuntu Ultimate etc the easy way.

2. Don't know about this, don't have a Digit DVD around to try ..

3. I got no clue, I just gave up. I'm happy for myself :\


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^hmm...yea man you need to download codecs to play most media files.
> 
> I have a question to all you guys:Now as you know a net connection is required to download codecs to play most media files in Ubuntu this is a big turnoff to most people not having any net connection.I face a lot of problems when I distribute Ubuntu Cds(I made several copies of fiesty fawn to distribute in my class)...When I tell them that they will need to download codecs to play even mp3 files....The people having net connection goes like uhh..wtf?
> 
> ...


1) try this *sourceforge.net/projects/uck


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> 1. Yes do that! Crank up your Ubuntu to full power with all things installed and then install APTOnCD and make an update CD and pass it on to your friends  About the same CD, there are ways I think but they're quite complicated ... You can instead go with Linux Mint or Ubuntu Ultimate etc the easy way.


Yea man I can get ubuntu ultimate but it is quite big and it will need DVDs to burn onto....This will put more strees on my already stressed pocket.



> 3. I got no clue, I just gave up. I'm happy for myself :\


Well I feel like that I should give something back to them.....and this is the least I can do.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 19, 2007)

i'm downloadin the 64 bit edition, will my laser printer work with it, it worked perfactly with 32 bit fiesty fawn


----------



## Vivek788 (Oct 19, 2007)

unable to update feisty to gutsy...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^ I read that feisty should be fully updated to upgrate to gusty.


----------



## vaithy (Oct 19, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> Now I have several questions:
> 1.I can download .deb file for codecs but it is not feasible to provide them in additional CD to all of them so is there any way to integrate these codes in the same cd?
> ...



Mod!  can you put this in a separate thread?? So members can exchange thier experience and suggestions..to spread the awareness of Linux among the masses..
with regards,
Vaithy


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Oct 19, 2007)

I had downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 with great expectations. To my dismay i found after installation that, i wasnt able to configure the broadband. On issuing the sudo pppoeconf, i get this 

"Sorry, I scanned 1 interface(s), but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check the network card and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may be another running pppoe process which controls the modem"

It worked without any hiccups in 7.04. Did some research of my own, came to know many faced it, even posted it in the ubuntu forum, but to no avail. Can anyone shed light into it ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 19, 2007)

hellknight said:
			
		

> i'm downloadin the 64 bit edition, will my laser printer work with it, it worked perfactly with 32 bit fiesty fawn


Yes it'd absolutely work fine with the 64-Bit 

I'm right now on Kubuntu 7.10 Live Session .. Installing 

Will install KDE4 after install completes 

P.s. Downloaded both Ubuntu and Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbons


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2007)

Is KDE4 beta2(or3) available in gutsy install CD?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

@cool_techie_tvm:  Post in a separate thread if not solved as per below.
BTW,did u checked the o/p of "ifconfig" for ur ethernet "ethx" up or not.
also with access concentrator,check with "pppoe-discovery" command that dataone or other xDSL core server is really working?
access concentrator error means either dataone side is down(recent times during monsoon it was in ernakulam areas),else ur lan card is not detected or not up.
"ifconfig -a" will show all available network links.run sudo pppoeconf when ur lancard link eth0 or ethx is up.u can do it by "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" eth0 or eth1 etc depends.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 19, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Is KDE4 beta2(or3) available in gutsy install CD?


KDE 3.5.3 is only bundled with the CD. You got to install KDE 4 from the repositories  And that version is Beta 3 now.

*kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php

And watch
*kubuntu.org/announcements/ for future updates


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

I am very very upset today !!! 
Yestarday I download kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso and burned it CD at 11.45.pm. I was delighted to install it today. Early in the morning I started installation and its going fine upto 29% and a msg appear "Cannot continue installation, your installation cd is corrupted or CD drive lense need to be cleaned or HDD is old or bad etc. etc." istallation was aborted. Again I burned another CD, here also same thing happend. And I am failed to install the latest Distro. 
With the upset mind again I installed the old version of Kubuntu 7.04 and lost all the updates made to 7.04 (approx 250 mb) also I lost 750 MB of Download of  1GB free download/upload  of my HomePlan 250. Everything went on vain
Now I am not in a position to redownload it, because now I will be charged  .90+taxes for per MB download/upload. Now no alternate till my shipit CD to arrive.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

^ask for a CD in the thread in open source section.someone will send it to u,u may need to bear the media cost and courier charges.

regarding updates u have downloaded.just make a backup of /var/cache/apt/archives directory for future use. 
Hopefully gutsy will work for u.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> I am very very upset today !!!
> Yestarday I download kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso and burned it CD at 11.45.pm. I was delighted to install it today. Early in the morning I started installation and its going fine upto 29% and a msg appear "Cannot continue installation, your installation cd is corrupted or CD drive lense need to be cleaned or HDD is old or bad etc. etc." istallation was aborted. Again I burned another CD, here also same thing happend. And I am failed to install the latest Distro.


Check the md5 checksum.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

will forcing torrentclient for kubuntu able to fix errors in iso?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2007)

Harsh, what are the KDE4 repositories? If I have space then I will install it.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

If any one kind enough to send me Kubuntu 7.10. Please PM me the cost and how to send the amount.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Harsh, what are the KDE4 repositories? If I have space then I will install it.


Ah ok, it's in feisty-backports.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 19, 2007)

@mehulved - Default repos. kde4base-dev is the package which would do it I suppose. I still have to attempt it.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

^can we uninstall completely without traces kde4 and qtlibs after a try?yes in ubuntu


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> regarding updates u have downloaded.just make a backup of /var/cache/apt/archives directory for future use.
> Hopefully gutsy will work for u.


 
Are bhai if It is  known to me  earlier. I have already formated the kubuntu 7.04 partition while installing 7.10. Now the update is volle volle !! Now kubuntu 7.04 is running without update.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> will forcing torrentclient for kubuntu able to fix errors in iso?


How to do this ?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

^search in forum..hopefully torrent can complete ur iso.if not ask this in q&a section of the thread.i hope u know about bittorrent and clients used like deluge or azureus.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^can we uninstall completely without traces kde4 and qtlibs after a try?yes in ubuntu


Dunno but there's "rm -rf"


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yestarday I downloaded Kubuntu 7.10 from below link and iso corrupted. *th.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso



> Originally Posted by praka123
> will forcing torrentclient for kubuntu able to fix errors in iso?



After getting above hints now I tried to download  it through utorrent and it starts downloading through FDM.(link :*www.mininova.org/get/946893) Within in a minute it shows 99% downloaded and some 1 mb (approx) downloaded and download completed.
But the size of the file remains same i.e 713876 KB. Now My question is may iI again try to burn it to CD and try to install it ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes its now fixed. You can also test it by readding it to the torrent list, it'll auto verify the MD5 again, to be safe. Now you can burn a perfect copy


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

you can try the iso image in VM ware or Virtual box.90% chances are that errors in iso image have been removed.....I think you can burn it onto cd safely.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yes its now fixed. You can also test it by readding it to the torrent list, it'll auto verify the MD5 again, to be safe. Now you can burn a perfect copy


 
Presenty I am logged in Win OS. How to test it by reading it to the torrent list. I have utorrent installed in Win XP os.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> you can try the iso image in VM ware or Virtual box.90% chances are that errors in iso image have been removed.....I think you can burn it onto cd safely.


About these 2 things I have no idea. will u pl explain me in sort ?

Also may I upgrade the existing 7.04 with 7.10 with the live CD. what is the procedure ?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

hey!i think if utorrent downloaded 1mb and completed means now the iso is ready.i think u can open iso using some utilities in windows or isomaster in linux.
u can verify download using md5sum of iso.there may be utilities for windows to see md5sum of iso.btw,original md5sum for kubuntu is listed in the download page.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

@skghosh:forget everything man burn the image onto a cd at low speeds(20x-24x) and install....I am 100% sure there wont be any problem.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

kubuntu md5sum:
*se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/MD5SUMS
*burn at 12x or less.select "disc-at-once" and enable overburn
*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

Prakash tell him how to check md5 sum.
man 12x will take a lot of time.....but then slower the better.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

I know only the linux way  in linux u have to:

```
md5sum /directoryofiso/kubuntuxxx.iso
```
 ^will throw the md5sum.compare it with *se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/MD5SUMS
12x or below speeds for good buffer.
i dont know windows ways/


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

man its way difficult in windows you have to download a small utility and then make use of commandline to find out the md5 checksum.


I think he don't need to find md5 manually cos this is what utorrent has done already.SO IMO he can burn the image and start installing.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah.OK.
BTW,i forgot to mention that u can fix this if in linux via "wget -c *kubutu.iso " by selecting the correct iso for download in a terminal and cd into the directory where the kubuntu.iso u downloaded rests.but now this is offtopic.leave it and proceed to burning @skghosh44.sir,are u born in 1944?


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

Earlier I have burned the CD Default writing speed 52x. But when actual burning it shows 18x speed. But u are all saying burning at 12x or less. OK I will try that. But the MD5SUM I could not understand


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep. Before burning the CD, check for md5sum of the downloaded file. md5sum lets you know whether the downloaded stuff is corrupted or not. This is done by  comparing the md5sum of source with downloaded stuff md5sum. 
More at: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

@skghosh44.sir,are u born in 1944?
No sir, while I was registered with this forum at that time I have an  email ID  for ease of use I used that email ID here. By the way today is my actual Birth Day. 19th October,  here in forum it is 27th oct.(certificate date) for more check PM.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

^happy b'day then.

And again *no need to ckeck md5 sum cos utorrent has already done that*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I said, just burn and see now, it'll definitely work!


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

Then I will proceed for burning. will post u the result after successful installation.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 19, 2007)

Dolphin is crappy  Doesn't show up icons at times. Important parts of it just don't catch my eye. The Breadcrumb bar for example, it could be hell better than to blend with its surrounding. Gah .. 1 more hour of downloading KDE4-Base-DEV though ...


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

After re-burning the live kubuntu CD I tried to install the Distro and fails installating after 82%. This time without msg. There is no CD ROM/HDD activity in the installation point. Now I donot even boot into Windows Also due Grub err -15. I am writing these thread from Kubuntu 7.10 live CD.
Please advice me now what to do.
Here is the unedited screenshot
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1273570_snapshot1.png


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

did you wait at 82%?Man it goes like 99% from 82% directly.It seems like it has hanged but it is not so.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

I tried two times approx 15/20 minutes wait at 82%. Computer not hanged, I think the installation is hang. cos during the live CD session other activity I can do, like net connection and writing this thread etc.  However just now I have reinstalled Kubuntu 7.04 in other partition , keeping the 82% installation.  After installation of 7.04 when I restart , in the grub it shows ubuntu 7.10 and while I try to boot onto that it is not booted with a msg "invalid media" something like this. Again I rebooted in 7.04 and it started. Is there any way to repair that half done installation.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

I dunno man wait till someone else help you.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> After re-burning the live kubuntu CD I tried to install the Distro and fails installating after 82%. This time without msg. There is no CD ROM/HDD activity in the installation point. Now I donot even boot into Windows Also due Grub err -15. I am writing these thread from Kubuntu 7.10 live CD.
> Please advice me now what to do.
> Here is the unedited screenshot
> *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1273570_snapshot1.png


Run ubiquity in debug mode and post the log here


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

> gary4gar


Please go through the thread sl no-83  Now please tell me is there any way to repair the 7.10 by booting through 7.04. Both os are in seperate partitions.

If I run "ubiquity" in kubuntu 7.04 the msg appear " ubiquity not installed"
and in 7.10 there is no scope to run this command.

Please Note : Kubuntu 7.10 installation
While installing progress bar 82%, configuring apt, scanning the mirror (refer screen shot). after waiting 15/20 mnts I closed the popup window by clicking the X button and shutdown the system.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Oct 19, 2007)

^^
It is trying to scan mirrors...i think you should disable your net connection and wait for 15 min
on my old P3 this step took 30 min or so


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

ChaiTan3 said:
			
		

> ^^
> It is trying to scan mirrors...i think you should disable your net connection and wait for 15 min
> on my old P3 this step took 30 min or so


I have tried 2 times and the DSL modem was on but not connected to the net. My system is P4 2.4 Ghz  MSI 845GE (intel chipset) mobo.) Now I fear to reinstalling it because because, if unsucessful  I will loose the Grub boot loader and again I have to reinstall 7.04.  Today the  whole day I am doing these things.
Thank gods  today is puja holiday.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

happy Birthday to u.
i think after sometimes it can finish kubuntu installation,wait for an hour even,move ur mouse in btwn,i have seen several install which hangs at 80% etc and finishes after sometime morethan half an hour sometimes.if the kubuntu cd fails.there is this way of using CLI based stable Debian installer which is available only in kubuntu alternate CD 

Grub can be restored,provided u have a distro installed.for windows,u can use fixmbr in rescue CLI to rewrite MBR.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, the repositories are *very* slow right now.. Its better if you switch off your modem and try.. Also try switching virtual terminals (ctrl+alt+F1 to F8) to see what's going on.. Also try the alternate CD if the desktop CD fails always..


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

ctrl+alt+F12 too!for messages!yeah switch off the modem.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

> @praka123
> Grub can be restored,provided u have a distro installed.for windows,u can use fixmbr in rescue CLI to rewrite MBR.



Yes after failing 7.10 again I installed 7.04  and it is running. Now while booting there is choice of option for OS 1)Kubuntu 7.04, 2)Win Xp and 3)Kubuntu 7.10. If I select 3rd after some system config it stopped with msg something like "invalid media".  On booting through 7.04 I checked the media sda10 where 7.10 installed,  there its shows 2.2 gb used space  which are all files relating to Kubuntu 7.10 Distro. Now is there any way/command  to fix this installation through the existing 7.04.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

do u have enough space for a default linux install?5-6GB?try re-installing.I hope u can complete.remove the half installed 7.10 using qtparted(u can see in synaptic) or while installing 7.10.try switching off the modem or any usb devices connected and reinstall 7.10 kubuntu.

edit:since u have 7.04 u can upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 possible?see
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Updates_and_Upgrades


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Also try the alternate CD if the desktop CD fails always..


I have no alternate CD, I think there is no  such option in the live CD. Seperate download is not possible for me. I am so so confused whether I will try for 3rd time ? If again fail !!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

*NOT needed,scanning mirrors are waisting time while in installer 
:words taken off.
*


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> do u have enough space for a default linux install?5-6GB?try re-installing.I hope u can complete.remove the half installed 7.10 using qtparted(u can see in synaptic) or while installing 7.10.try switching off the modem or any usb devices connected and reinstall 7.10 kubuntu.
> 
> edit:since u have 7.04 u can upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 possible?see
> *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Updates_and_Upgrades


Yes space is available. 
Upgrade is not possible because I have to first update Kubuntu 7.04(230 mb) and then to upgrade which is 695 mb. During Beta release of 7.10 I updated 7.04. These updates I loose during installation 7.10 over 7.04.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> remove modem,usb things wait for one hour(patience)..it will finish.


Are u sure, confirm, shall I try again ? If fail I have no option to boot the system except the Kubuntu/ubuntu live CD or to reinstall 7.04. Is it possible to fix the grub through live CD or installation without erasing the existing grub.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 19, 2007)

> remove modem,usb things wait for one hour(patience)..it will finish.


 
Not to troll here, but wow...what an easy way to install an OS 

[/sarcasm]


----------



## kalpik (Oct 19, 2007)

GX, we are suggesting that since Ubuntu repos are being badly hammered right now! Im sure they'd be gone by now if they were runnign windows. So we are suggesting what we are suggesting so that it doesnt look for updates during install..


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Not to troll here, but wow...what an easy way to install an OS
> 
> [/sarcasm]


 installation is easy.but this is kubuntu,the kde one whose installer seems a little buggy.everything cannot be 100% perfect.ur troll nullifies here where we are try to help a senior person to have the system installed.

@skghosh:the 82% bug in kubuntu:
**ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579920*
^^^Read this


> click on the networkmanager applet in the upper right corner and disable network...
> or unplug you Ethernet cable


 that is what we all suggested  @ghosh do try this disable network thing in ur kde live session.
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3567067

* I am taking of my words for waiting for 1 hour and remove apps connected.it may not be necessary.also to @gxsaurav.*


----------



## baccilus (Oct 20, 2007)

I am waiting for Linux Mint version of 7.10. But I am really happy with my current mint cassandra. Will keep it till I manage to mess it up.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 20, 2007)

Congratulation praka123 and all other who help me for successfull installation of the latest Kubuntu gutsy gibbon on my system. Today I successfully installed the disto. Now I have to do other config. such as knetstat, audio/video  codec, adept manager update etc.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

skghosh44 - To get all the restricted multimedia etc, just run the below  :

```
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras kubuntu-restricted-extras
```


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 20, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> skghosh44 - To get all the restricted multimedia etc, just run the below  :
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras kubuntu-restricted-extras
> ```


May I run this command during net connection or off line.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 20, 2007)

Waiting for my cd from shipit  !!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> May I run this command during net connection or off line.


They can't be on the CD which is why they are 'restricted' 

So you'd need net for that. But do it only if you need all the codecs, fonts and flash, java. These two packages make it very easy installing them.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 20, 2007)

When I run the command the following err msg displayed
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                              able)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                              ess using it?
s


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

You must close Adept before trying this! Only one package installer must run at a time.

If adept is already closed but still error persists, do this:

```
sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a
```

And then run that command for installing again.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 20, 2007)

Through adept manager I installed the audio/video codec and now music/video files are playing.

I have installed knetstats to monitor net status. But it shows 4 monitor icon in the status bar 1) eth0 2) eth1 3)ppp0 4)ppp1. and in eth0 it shows highest KB sent/received and ppp0 its shows 1/3 KB of eth0 received/sent. And in case of ppp1 and eth1 there is cross mark i.e disbale. Net connection is OK, I could not understand why so may status monitor. 
Another problem whenever i try to reply in this thread and click "post quick reply" it not show the post, instead the mouse pointer shows busy. sometimes it actually posted but i could not confirm. again I have to reopen the page whether it is posted or no.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

post the output of "ifconfig" while dataone is *connected* regarding multiple networks shown.
@skghosh:congrats on install.u shud get a good /etc/apt/sources.list entries for kubuntu from ubuntuforums.org etc.u need to install java,flashplugin,mplayer,mplayer-plugin and other browser plugins if u want to see online video and audio.for eg:youtube.
  **kubuntuguide.org* got repositories.
*kubuntuguide.org/Feisty#Add_Extra_Kubuntu_Repositories
also refer *ubuntuguide.org.
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579729&highlight=kubuntu+sources.list
also u may be knowing automatic sources.list generator -source-o-matic below:
*www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
regarding kde my knowledge is limited,but there are many multimedia players like kmplayer,kaffeine etc.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Another problem whenever i try to reply in this thread and click "post quick reply" it not show the post, instead the mouse pointer shows busy. sometimes it actually posted but i could not confirm. again I have to reopen the page whether it is posted or no.


Konqueror has this problem, use Firefox instead. Or Opera, anything.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 20, 2007)

> @praka123


 I have updated the adept manager and it shows 960 installed and 22496 available. Flash plugin/audio codec  I have installed. Now I have to installed Firewall.  
ifconfig 


> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:74:99:6F
> inet6 addr: fe80::208:a1ff:fe74:996f/64 Scope:Link
> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> RX packets:1204 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> ...





> QwertyManiac


Will opera support Kubuntu gutsy ?

Just I installed FireFox, Testing is going on
Which firewall I have to install. Firestarter creating problem.  calmav, lokkit which one?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

Why do you need a firewall?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 20, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Waiting for my cd from shipit  !!


I can give you a copy of the alternate install CD if you can come down to VJTI.



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Why do you need a firewall?


 Who doesn't need one?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 20, 2007)

@skghosh44
eth0 is your dataone interface. You can disable monitoring the rest of the interfaces.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Who doesn't need one?


iptables are inbuild and pre configured for some stuff, why would one need a frontend anyway on Linux? Anyway, am running Lokkit on KDE now and its going fine.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 20, 2007)

It's not at all configured on ubuntu.
Ask him to try 

```
iptables -L
```
it will be empty, no rules whatsoever.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

@skghosh:install "lokkit" from adept and open konsole and run "sudo lokkit" -select FireWall=High.
ur ifconfig shows 2 lan cards.ppp0 shud be the interface.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 21, 2007)

I installed lokkit. But the command sudo lokkit is not working. It display msg "lokkit" command not found.
2. In ubuntu there was a tool for network configuration. Where we can select the desired network interface. But in in kubuntu there is a tool "Network setting" on opening the tool, there shows only eth0 and eth1. If I disable the eth1 then it is not shown in the status bar for that session only. PPP0/eth0 is shown in the status bar.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

kde-network-manager is what u may be referring to.
lokkit if installed can be configured from terminal.open terminal and 

```
whereis lokkit
```
 /usr/sbin/lokkit -is what i saw.
so,run as below:

```
sudo /usr/sbin/lokkit
```
 enable security level =>high.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 21, 2007)

On running the  command "whereis lokkit" out put as under


> $ whereis lokkit
> lokkit:


 "whereis" is it a search command. 
Is there any other way to find out in which folder "lokkit"  make his home. There is desktop search tools in kubuntu, but if try to search, it searches from the web.

edit: I have installed ubuntu like network manager and configured the eth0.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

do this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lokkit"
u have not installed lokkit.
yes."whereis" is a command to search installed bins.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> do this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lokkit"
> u have not installed lokkit.
> yes."whereis" is a command to search installed bins.


You are 100% correct. I think there was something wrong with the previous lokkit installation and it was not installed. Just before opening this thread I installed the same and configured it as "High".
Today I also installed "Syneptic Manager" as it is easy to handle. I little confused to navigate through  default "Adept Manager". All the package list installed/not installed are automatically shown in the "Syneptic Manager". 
Which folders contain the all programme file ??


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

*warning* -dont mess with the files as "sudo" or root user.
Linux equivalent to "Program Files" directory in windows for most distributions is  /usr/lib/pkgname.
at one time,only one of this can only work-apt-get in terminal or adept or synaptic.
as ur using kubuntu u must know that kde is different and more windowish.but it is written with Trolltech's "qt" library.while Gnome and majority of gui softwares are based on GTK+2 and is a project of Free Software Foundation.
if ur using gtk2 apps like synaptic,do "sudo apt-get install gtk-qt-engine" for looking native,else will look like faded,high contrast.
reason:
*kdemyths.urbanlizard.com/myth/68


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks praka123
I think "gtk-qt engine"  by default installed with Kubuntu gutsy
Hence running the command below msg appears.


> sudo apt-get install gtk-qt-engine
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

yes.OK  happy ubuntu-ing


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 21, 2007)

How to installs ubuntu/kubuntu pakages those who have no net connection(BB). From where they will get these pakages?? Because I wish to install ubuntu one of my friends PC. He is interested, But he has no net connection.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

get AptOnCD.google please! or ubuntuforums.org -easy


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks prakash. I have past my 2 days  holiday + sunday with this kubuntu/ubuntu. 
Got a few idea of these distros, now I think I may install these two distro to any one PC with net connection and printer installation + extra pakage installation,
Thanks once again.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just installed Gutsy. Its simply great. The Appereance section is nice.
Have only one problem: a bounding "input not supported" box while the spash screen is displayed


----------



## azzu (Oct 26, 2007)

^^ just  installled Mint kooler than  thught 
i alway's scolded my CPU but now i know that's not my hardware's fault its MICROSOFT FAULT 
LINUx open source and FAST


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2007)

*harddisk spinning too much for laptop users?!*

*Not to FUD even i am NOT a victim of this bug which can be in other linux distros, which perhaps windows vista or other operating systems too have, but going unnoticed:

**Explanation of Ubuntu Hard Drive Wear and Tear*
 

This problem seems to be limited to *laptop mode*.  Read This if you want to see how to tell if you're affected. 

A recent bug report for Ubuntu Linux has confirmed that both the Feisty and Gutsy versions of Ubuntu cause some unnecessary wear and tear on a hard drive. The bug report reads:
“I run feisty (beta) on a Dell Inspiron 9400 with a Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00 hard drive. After booting, the drive's power management settings are such that it spins down A LOT. To give you some statistics: the drive is rated for 600,000 load/unload cycles, and after 2.5 months of running Feisty I'm already at more than 56,000 load/unload cycles (and only 150 power cycles), according to the SMART data. At this rate the drive will be dead after 2.5 years, and I don't even use this computer for more than a couple of hours each day.”
Definitely an interesting sounding find. But what exactly does it mean? That's what I thought when I read it, so I did a little research. Feel free to comment and correct me if I've gotten anything wrong.
Load/Unload refers to a device that controls the position of the sliders on a hard drive. If you think about a hard drive as an old fashioned record player, the platters of the hard drive would be the record, while the sliders on the hard drive would be the needle. The only difference here is that the sliders never actually make contact with the platters. Instead, an air current provided by the platters rotating keeps the slider and the platter apart by a precise distance known as the flying height. Significant damage to the disk could occur if the slider was in contact with the platter during a sudden jarring moment (like dropping your laptop). To provide a bit of safety in mobile applications (and in some cases desktop as well) load/unload technology was introduced. Essentially, there is a small device that moves the slider off the platter. When data needs to be accessed, the sliders position themselves back over the platters and make contact with them only once they’ve reached the proper rotational speed.
To apply what we’ve just learned, the drive reported has a life span of 600,000 load/unload cycles before the precisely machined tolerances in the drive begin to deteriorate. Somewhere along the line, the drives are being asked to spin down very frequently. These are factors controlled by a power management utility within the drive called Advanced Power Management, or apm, and are dictated by Ubuntu after boot-up. The problem is simply that the drives are spinning up and down too often, and the sliders are being forced to roll on and off the ramp where they’re stored when in off use, causing wear and tear on the slider assembly (not to mention the motor spinning the drive).
The solution, as the original poster pointed out, is relatively simple:
“The fix?
hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda
and the spinning-down stops. I don't know what certain other OSes do with their drives at bootup, but the current behaviour is certainly deadly for the drive. Worse: nobody will notice, since smartmontools aren't installed by default. I noticed frequent clicking sounds earlier, but I didn't think those were spindowns since I hadn't specifically set the drive into any low-power mode. I only noticed this by accident after I got smartmontools working.”
What does that command do?  Let’s break it down.
hdparm:  This is a linux command designed to fetch and set certain attributes of ATA/IDE hard drives.
The -B: Set Advanced Power Management feature, if the drive supports it. A low value means aggressive power management and a high value means better performance. A value of 255 will disable apm on the drive.
and /dev/sda is obviously the disk drive in question.
A relatively simple fix for a somewhat complicated problem. The only issue here is that battery life will be adversely affected, however that’s better than having a hard drive that’s dead two years after you bought it. It will be interesting to see how the Ubuntu team decides to handle this. As of yet, the trouble ticket is unassigned.

*source and read full with comments on:*
*www.linux-hero.com/rant/explanation-ubuntu-hard-drive-wear-and-tear

*ubuntu launchpad ticket:*

Bug #137420 in Ubuntu: “hard disk power management after resume”

*Gibbon monkeys around with web access*

  By Kelly Fiveash 
Published Wednesday 24th October 2007 15:31 GMT
*ad.doubleclick.net/clk;39093442;13533154;c?*www.jobsite.co.uk/Ubuntu fanboys have been crying into their beers after discovering internet connection problems with Canonical's latest open source Linux distribution operating system, dubbed the Gutsy Gibbon.
   The latest version (7.10) of the increasingly popular free OS, which launched last week, was punted to the masses by Ubuntu as being "delivered on a stable, easy to use and learn platform".  
   But one reader contacted _El Reg_ telling us that he had no choice but to revert back to Ubuntu 7.04 to get his computer working online, because of issues with IPv6 implementation and DHCP-handling.

  Indeed, a look at Ubuntu's community forum suggests that both the upgrade and install of Gutsy Gibbon have been causing big headaches among the Linux-loving crowd.

  Many HP and Sony users have also experienced hardware support issues with the upgrade complaining that the latest version is less compatible than its predecessor, Feisty Fawn.

  Our reader told us that Gutsy Gibbon's internet access "whether by wireless; ethernet or USB DSL modem is either impossible without some deft work at the CLI [Command Line Interface] or is incredibly slow (mostly from delay in resolving DNS)".

  While blogger Wille Faler, who pointed out that many routers do not support IPv6, has offered a possible "work-around" for a problem he described as being a "big flaw in Linux's handling of DNS-servers".
  We put a call into Canonical to see why Ubuntu's Gibbon was not all that funky when it came to connecting to the internet, but no one was available to provide a comment. 
 
spam or real?  and am yet to install gibbon 
source:
*www.theregister.com/2007/10/24/ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_ipv6/


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 2, 2007)

I installed kubuntu 7.10
Did the partitioning, installed grub loader and all. While restarting I removed the Cd.

It directly went into windows. The copying files part took more than 20 mins. Where is it installed? How do I get into it?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 2, 2007)

probably grub did not install correctly
*help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm getting this error after installing compiz config
Where am I going wrong?

Whatever I select among these options, I am getting the same error. Could it be a VGA driver problem? *tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6fptxl0&s=1


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 3, 2007)

deepakchan - What is your graphic card and are the restricted drivers (if any) installed?


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 3, 2007)

@QwertyManiac
My Graphics chipset is VIA K8M800 *www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/k8-series/k8m800/

I don't know if the restricted drivers for it are installed. How to find out?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^ Sorry, there is HOPELESS support for Via Unichrome grafix. Its better if you buy a cheap gfx card.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2007)

I too was troubled by VIA Unichrome thing.


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 4, 2007)

@praka123

So what did you do? Buy a gfx card?

Can I compile and use this driver for VIA K8M800 in Gutsy Gibbon?

*snipurl.com/1t40n


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2007)

@deepakchan:the solution is to use *openchrome.org driver.yes,u need to compile and install.but its not so tough in this case.see below guide.
do a sudo apt-get update 
and follow:
*help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
search this forum.i too used VIA board.now shifted to a intel 915GV+xfx 7300GT card for ease.
but openchrome does a good job by giving quality drivers.search their mailing lists and site wiki for more details.


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh.. Thanks Praka123.. I have work today.. Wil try that after going home.. Many many thanks..


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 4, 2007)

I installed Ubuntu 7.10 & it's great.Fast & easy.
I went to enable the special effects,but it said they can't be enabled.Why????

I read in this post that Via gfx card are badly supported.
I too have a onboard via pro igp gfx.
So does it(special effects) run or via gfx card???
My mobo also has a AGP slot so i am not thinking of getting a new card,as AGP is already obsolete & also costly.

What can i do to enable them.

I have P4 2.0GHZ & 768MB ram.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

You can buy a cheap graphic card like a Fx5200 (MX 4000 is dead cheap but gives you a fewer effects).


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 4, 2007)

What's the cost??
Any other alternative coz i plan to do a moderate gaming.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

The best you can go for is the 7600GT (Near 8-9k) (Don't know ATi equivalents).

Or else there's 6600GT (6k perhaps), 7300GT (4-5k) and 7600GS (5k) (Else, 6200TC, but it sucks)

MX4000 is something like 1.5k or cheaper now and Fx 5200 is near 2k. There are other 5 series as well, dunno their prices though, not worth buying them now.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks.I will think upon which to buy.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2007)

dont ever try the official via driver compiling kernel module.it is a mess!


----------

